# Pumilio eggs and nemerteans



## traskyfer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi! I have a pair of Oophaga Pumilio Cristobal Bahia Grande, 2 days ago they has 10 eggs in one bromelia. This morning I saw 4 or 5 nemerteans on the eggs, this animals can eat the eggs? hoy do you rhink about the eggs, are good? 










Thanks for all!!!
phterribilis.blogspot.com


----------



## Umbra (Nov 29, 2013)

If you see them sitting on top of the eggs they are likely eating them. These flatworms have a pharynx located close to the middle of their body on the bottom which they use to feed. From the picture it appears the worm is just kinda hanging out nearby, I wouldn't worry unless you see them actually on the eggs.

According to some of the posters in this thread nemerteans en wondjes tinctorius - Gifkikkerportaal - Forum - Kikkers - Gezondheid & ziekten they have actually had frogs/spawn attacked/eaten by the worms so be careful.


----------



## traskyfer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi! First of all thanks for this description, I saw the eggs near of eggs, only one on the bottom and when I see them I kill him. What do you think of my eggs? Are good? Or are bad 

This photo is from today!










Thanks a lot!!!!
phterribilis.blogspot.com


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

if you look closely you can see beginning stage of development. you can see the neutral ridge. a black line across the egg if they are bad, you wont see any sign of development


----------



## traskyfer (Jan 10, 2012)

What eggs do you think are good? How much? And bad? Thanks


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

do you have updated pictures?


----------



## traskyfer (Jan 10, 2012)

Today inly have this, if I can this night when arrive at home I would take more and i'll upload


----------



## traskyfer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi!
I have new pics of today. How do you think? I think it's good


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

They all look good to me right now.


----------



## traskyfer (Jan 10, 2012)

Yees? Oh sounds so good!! I'm in loveeee


----------

